# The latest non-classical concert that you attended



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I got back from Steve Hackett/Djabe. the free live concert took place in the Main Square of Óbuda (Budapest), lasted well over 2 hours.

Gulli Briem was the guest drummer.




















this was my first non-classical concert after about 40 classical performances (mainly operas).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dweezil Zappa


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Last week: Ben Folds

Although the rock pianist was this time backed by an orchestra and he was performing his piano concerto in addition to his other songs. He's pretty good and I certainly enjoyed the concerto, although amplifying everything was rather stupid.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...eview-ben-folds-orchestral-experience-7406265


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Dozens of years ago - can't remember the performers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

Agalloch in 8/12, I believe.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Saw Cynic on 8/12 at the El Rey theater in LA.

Great performance by this world class technical prog-metal band. One of the originators of the genre.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Last year sometime, Ian Anderson performing Thick as a Brick and Thick as a Brick II at The Ryman Auditorium, Nashville. Fantastic show! The new band which is thankfully _not_ called Jethro Tull has an amazing warm retro sound. Ian's voice is nearly back to the rich baritone it used to be, and the style is a triumphant return to form.

Shortly before that it was Dead Can Dance in the same venue, and before that The Moody Blues somewhere in Knoxville. All were great shows.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> Great performance by this world class technical prog-metal band. One of the originators of the genre.


Fates Warning? Watchtower? Voivod? Coroner? Etc?

Cynic's first album is good for what it is though.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Zanzibár in Tiszafüred on National Day (08/20/2014).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I saw Mott The Hoople play at Hammersmith Apollo in 2009 - this was one reformation I didn't expect as Ian Hunter had always pooh-poohed any reunion unless original guitarist Mick Ralphs was on board (who was similarly non-committal due mainly to his on-off commitment to Bad Company). Anyway, they were in fine form bearing in mind this particular line-up hadn't played together since 1972. Ian Hunter remarked ahead of the shows that this time he wanted to do it 'out of curiosity to see what it would be like', but I suspect that it may have been to raise money for their drummer, Dale Griffin, who has been increasingly incapacitated by Alzheimer's - quite sad bearing in mind he was both the keeper of the Mott flame and the youngest member of the band. They played again in 2013 but sadly it seems that Ian Hunter's voice is seriously going (he is 75, after all...).

Apart from that, I don't go to rock concerts any more - virtually anyone who I would see are either well past it or no longer active, but I would consider the Kinks if it definitely happens.


----------



## Moraviac (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it was the band Asia (John Wetton, Steve Howe, Geoff Downes, Carl Palmer) six years ago.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Last February I got to see John Abercrombie at Yoshi's in Oakland (one of my favorite venues). He mainly did works from his recent _39 Steps_ (ECM, 2013).










I also got to see The National in April. They performed works from across their career, including from their recent _Trouble Will Find Me_ (2013), _High Violet_ (2010) and _Boxer_ (2007)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Too bad Yoshi's is dropping the ball on live jazz. Not that I would ever make it there living in upstate New York.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

My most recent non-classical concert was Steve Hackett's "Genesis Revisited" tour, which was an enjoyable stroll down memory lane.

Before that was the Punch Brothers. Chris Thile is a _ridiculously_ talented musician & performer. In fact, the whole band is great. But Thile's clearly at the center.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Too bad Yoshi's is dropping the ball on live jazz. Not that I would ever make it there living in upstate New York.


Yeah, it's sad about Yoshi's scheduling jazz so erratically these days. Fortunately, there is a brand new SF Jazz Hall (Miner Auditorium) in downtown San Francisco right behind Davies Symphony Hall. It's a great venue, and they have quickly filled in the scheduling gap -- or should I say, they've completely taken over things. From traditional to avant-garde. Here's the link:
http://www.sfjazz.org/
In the fall, 2014, for instance, there's Brian Blade, Eliane Elias, Christian McBride, Joshua Redman, Zakir Hussain, Karrin Allyson, Allen Toussaint, Bela Fleck, Milton Nascimento, Jason Marsalis, Ravi Coltrane, Steve Coleman, as well as the SF Jazz Collective. Can't complain about that lineup.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Alypius said:


> http://www.sfjazz.org/
> In the fall, 2014, for instance, there's Brian Blade, Eliane Elias, Christian McBride, Joshua Redman, Zakir Hussain, Karrin Allyson, Allen Toussaint, Bela Fleck, Milton Nascimento, Jason Marsalis, Ravi Coltrane, Steve Coleman, as well as the SF Jazz Collective. Can't complain about that lineup.


I'd be FLAT BROKE if I lived in San Francisco. They've got all that great jazz. Plus, they've got MTT leading the San Francisco Symphony. Plus, there's Amoeba Records. If I lived there, I'd spend all of my money on music! 

It's one of the few places in the USA that can compete with NYC's all-round music scene.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Viernes Flamencos Jerez 2014, just a few days ago.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Magna Cum Laude in Mezőkeresztes. (just arrived home.)
Magna Cum Laude - Vidéki sanzon


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I recently saw YES with their new vocalist Jon Davison. It was actually quite a good concert. They played the complete Fragile and Close To The Edge albums and a couple songs from their latest album with a couple old hits thrown in for good measure. I enjoyed seeing them again and was pleasantly surprised by how good they are to this day. If you have a chance to see them in Australia or Japan I recommend doing so if you are familiar with their music. They are rumoured to be playing Europe in the spring. I wish I could fly over to see them someplace on that tour.

Kevin


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

...I think that was probably during President Gerald Ford's administration.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

PetrB said:


> ...I think that was probably during President Gerald Ford's administration.


 Actually I don't think they ever played both albums in entirety before but with all the drugs I did back then I could be mistaken. LOL

Kevin


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Tiken Jah Fakoly next Saturday (in Nyíregyháza).


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

1981 or 1982 - Icicle Works - free concert in a bar in the Students' Union in Liverpool. The only non-classical concert I have ever attended - and I was only at that one because I fancied a lass who was in the group I was with.

No success!


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Tiken Jah Fakoly in Nyíregyháza
after the concert I tipped the night receptionist in a dormitory ($9-10) so she showed me a room where I stayed with my friend before the 1st train (3:40).

i came home, slept a bit, then went to Budapest, to see KFT in the Opera House. they have a song called "Bál az Operában" (Ball in the opera house), that's why they got the building for a night.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

On Sunday, I saw jazz singer Tierney Sutton in a local nightclub. Fantastic!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Two nights ago: Bob Dylan here in Christchurch, and it was a superb show.

He's been playing an identical setlist for most of the last two years, apart from a few odd occasions, and I was hoping (perhaps oddly) that the standard set is what I'd get to hear, which I did, and it sounded like material that has been progressively perfected over this time, certainly in no way stale.

Many, if not most of the performances bettered those from the albums (largely from the last four albums), the band was tight and Dylan himself was in the best voice possible (a quantum leap in improvement from the shock you get hearing Tempest).

Many highlights, but Forgetful Heart was delivered so perfectly and sincerely that it stunned even the audience members who hadn't heard or wanted any of the newer stuff. And a really pounding Early Roman Kings. And Long And Wasted Years is _such_ a great concert closer.

The Tempest-era setlist:

"Things Have Changed" (Wonder Boys soundtrack)
"She Belongs to Me" (Bringing It All Back Home)
"Beyond Here Lies Nothin'" (Together Through Life)
""Workingman's Blues #2" (Modern Times)
"Waiting for You" 
"Duquesne Whistle" (Tempest)
"Pay in Blood" (Tempest)
"Tangled Up in Blue" (Blood On The Tracks)
"Love Sick" (Time Out Of Mind)

Intermission

"High Water (For Charley Patton)" (Love And Theft)
"Simple Twist of Fate" (Blood On The Tracks)
"Early Roman Kings" (Tempest)
"Forgetful Heart" (Together Through Life)
"Spirit on the Water" (Modern Times)
"Scarlet Town" (Tempest)
"Soon after Midnight" (Tempest)
"Long and Wasted Years" (Tempest)

Encore

"All Along the Watchtower" (John Wesley Harding)
"Blowin' in the Wind" (Freewheelin)


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> Two nights ago: Bob Dylan here in Christchurch, and it was a superb show.


Sounds tremendous. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I've seen Pere Ubu and various related bands about eight times in the last few years, most recent being a couple weeks ago.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought tickets yesterday to Medeski, Scofield, Martin & Wood.

I did'nt buy tickets to Branford Marsalis Quartet. is it better than Medeski, Scofield, Martin & Wood?


both concerts will be in November.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

perempe said:


> I bought tickets yesterday to Medeski, Scofield, Martin & Wood.
> 
> I did'nt buy tickets to Branford Marsalis Quartet. is it better than Medeski, Scofield, Martin & Wood?
> 
> ...


It's likely that BOTH of those concerts will be fantastic.

I've seen them both, and I would strongly recommend them both.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm a huge Scofield fan, so I would've made the same choice.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

starthrower said:


> I'm a huge Scofield fan, so I would've made the same choice.


me too. I know MM&W, but going for Scofield.

I'll probably see Falstaff instead of Marsalis.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I would love to see Sco with his own band. I never cared much for MM&W's material, but Scofield is a great writer in addition to his instantly recognizable sound.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Scofield is a great writer in addition to his instantly recognizable sound.


instantly recognizable sound is the most important perhaps.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

BASSEKOU KOUYATE & NGONI BA - Friday's concert in Nyíregyháza (Vidor festival)













It's a family band: Bassekou Kouyate was on stage with his wife (Amy Sacko-singer), two sons, brother and nephew. the photo is from the encore (battle of the talking drums).


----------



## k1hodgman (Sep 8, 2015)

The Dave Morrison Band, for my cousin's birthday. I hated it.* Loved* Apocalyptica (2008) though.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Attila László and friends on Friday







he's teaching at Franz Liszt Academy of Music, and he's an architect.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Joey DeFrancesco Trio on 10th


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

perempe said:


> Attila László and friends on Friday
> View attachment 75705
> 
> he's teaching at Franz Liszt Academy of Music, and he's an architect.


Hey, if you're from Eger you must be Hungarian. Nice region. 
I love a lot of Hungarian jazz. As far as jazz guitarists from Hungary are concerned I don't know Attila László but I know Gábor Gadó. Wonderful jazz guitarist. I also know Gábor Csongradi, a young Hungarian jazz guitarist living in Amsterdam. Saw him perform with Daniel Szabo some three or four years ago.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

perempe said:


> I bought tickets yesterday to Medeski, Scofield, Martin & Wood.
> 
> I did'nt buy tickets to Branford Marsalis Quartet. is it better than Medeski, Scofield, Martin & Wood?
> 
> ...


I saw Branford Marsalis last year in Rotterdam during the North Sea Jazz Festival. I didn't know him that well but in my current opinion he is much more interesting than Wynton Marsalis. Don't miss him if you can.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

In the last two years or so I attended concerts of Pere Ubu, Joshua Redman, Jason Moran, Vijay Iyer, Ibrahim Maalouf, Branford Marsalis, Tigran Hamasyan, Avishai Cohen (trumpet), Christian McBride, GoGo Penguin, Reverend Shine Snakeoil Company (twice), Tineke Postma, Roy Hargrove, Jeroen van Vliet and several lesser known jazz & improv bands. 

Many of them I saw at jazz festivals in The Netherlands. Apart from that I regularly visit smaller concerts in my home town or somewhere else, probably every two or three weeks. Last bands I saw were CNIRBS, Rogier Telderman Trio and VinnieVibes.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Rush 40th Anniversary Tour at Madison Square Garden. Glad I went. It was the last tour that Neil Peart is going to do.

V


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Casebearer said:


> Hey, if you're from Eger you must be Hungarian. Nice region.
> I love a lot of Hungarian jazz. As far as jazz guitarists from Hungary are concerned I don't know Attila László but I know Gábor Gadó. Wonderful jazz guitarist. I also know Gábor Csongradi, a young Hungarian jazz guitarist living in Amsterdam. Saw him perform with Daniel Szabo some three or four years ago.


Gadó performs in Budapest as well, will attend a concert. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Snarky Puppy is coming to town on May 5th and I'd love to see them, but I'm having back surgery on the 2nd, so I'm not gonna make it. The last show I attended was by guitarist Larry Coryell, and he played in a bar right in my neighborhood!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I went to a concert of the Waterland Trio tonight in my home town (also called Waterland Ensemble). They are comprised of three top jazz musicians from The Netherlands: Loek Dikker (composer and pianist), Leo van Oostrom (soprano and altsax) and Pierre Courbois (drums).

I first saw them perform in 1978 or so in my town of birth. I bought their album Domesticated Doomsday Machine and have listenened to it regularly all these years. The ensemble hasn't been together for over 25 years but now they have. Attempts are made to have them do a countrywide program next year. If they're still around. They're all in their seventies now. Still going strong.

The material of the album is not on YouTube so this is from an earlier album Tan Tango (1975), not completely representative of the stuff they played tonight:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Snarky Puppy is coming to town on May 5th and I'd love to see them, but I'm having back surgery on the 2nd, so I'm not gonna make it. The last show I attended was by guitarist Larry Coryell, and he played in a bar right in my neighborhood!


Starthrower, hope you're well after your back surgery!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Bon Jovi

For having an open stage, they still manage to impress with the lighting effects. Musically, they sound good enough. Jon's voice can't do as much as it used to, but he still sings well, and he is one of the best front men out there. They are promoting the new album very heavily, putting about six songs from it on the set list each night. They are mostly okay, but I can't see any of them rising to iconic status. The best songs they did were "Lay Your Hands On Me," "Bad Medicine," and "Keep the Faith." I'm glad I got to see them in person at least once in my life.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought more people might post in this thread during the summer, as more acts are out on the road now.

I saw Foreigner last week, and they put on a killer show. Everything came from their first five albums, and it was all hits and fan favorites. They sounded especially good on "Jukebox Hero" and "Urgent." I would prefer that the stage banter not include f-bombs, but other than that, it was a performance I could recommend to anyone.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I went to see the great saxophone magician Colin Stetson tonight. Incredible what he can do solo with a saxophone. Without tape or loopings, all he plays is live music. Sounding like a whole band. Nobody like him really. A real musician on the road inventing his own world of sounds and rhythms.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Blackrose' Night (Eger, Hungary)
yes, it's a Blackmore's Night tribute band. they have a female violinist as well who wasn't present. the girl at the keyboards went off after 3 songs, so it wasn't a long concert.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

perempe said:


> View attachment 99180
> 
> Blackrose' Night (Eger, Hungary)
> yes, it's a Blackmore's Night tribute band. they have a female violinist as well who wasn't present. the girl at the keyboards went off after 3 songs, so it wasn't a long concert.


Sounds not that great. How's life in Eger? (I've been there twice).


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

it's a small town (compared to Miskolc), no events here (classical or non-classical).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Caught them on September 6th in Ithaca, NY. They're playing great, and the band members are friendly blokes who hung around after the show and talked with their fans.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

perempe said:


> it's a small town (compared to Miskolc), no events here (classical or non-classical).


Sorry to hear that. Eger's not that small but you probably need a town the size of Miskolc to find some real cultural activity. I go to Nijmegen which is nearby, has a lot of cultural activity and is about the same size as Miskolc.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Sunday, December 3rd: Trans-Siberian Orchestra (matinee)

The stage production (especially the video work) and talent involved in the show is amazing. I'd recommend seeing them at least once, especially if you love concert stage effects and their music.

That said, they do have a little bit of a "more is more" philosophy. If they used a little more restraint and design, their effects would have even more pop than they already do. The singers, too, tend to embellish the tunes too much. A prime example is "O Come All Ye Faithful." It would have been better to me to just have that sung in the standard style but still with power and feeling.

It's a little weird to have a music group trying to appeal to the generally older symphony/Christmas pops crowd and those who love rock/metal at the same time. The audience at my show stayed seated the entire time except when asked to stand during "This Christmas Day" and spontaneously during the final moments of the reprise of "Christmas Eve (Sarajevo 12/24)."

Highlights: "The Mountain" (based on Grieg's In the Hall of the Mountain King), "Christmas Eve (Sarajevo 12/24)" (the first time), "This Christmas Day"


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Caught them on September 6th in Ithaca, NY. They're playing great, and the band members are friendly blokes who hung around after the show and talked with their fans.


I caught them in LA a few weeks ago!

Thought that they were quite amazing.

I saw them back in the 70's, and this current tour and lineup is extremely close to the quality of the early band.

I forgot just how great of a bass player Percy Jones is.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

This is footage (not mine) from the last concert I went to


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

And these were the one before
brilliant live and a great sound


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

And these guys were in the summer


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

After being a great fan of *Elbow* since before they were famous, I finally got to see them earlier this year at the beautiful Usher Hall in Edinburgh. It was a wonderful show, Guy Garvey not only has a great voice, he's completely unspoilt by fame and has a terrific rapport with the audience. A really great night, worth the wait. 

Here's Guy with the excellent John Grant


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Paul McCartney at the Barclay Center in Brooklyn. For a 70 something year-old he has lots of energy. He's simply amazing.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry, video I posted not available.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Levanter, a great new band of Eric Vloeimans (trumpet), Kinan Azmeh (clarinet) and Jeroen van Vliet (piano) playing the first concert of 33 in The Netherlands. The official cd-release is in a few days but I've got it tonight (with signatures).


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Wadada Leo Smith at the Lab in SF, late last month. Four diferent sets, each with a different ensemble.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Tonight: a jazz quartet comprised of Ray Anderson (trombone, 5 times winner of the Downbeat poll) - Paul van Kemenade (sax) - Ernst Glerum (bass) - Han Bennink (drums). 

Four giants. Superb jazz.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacon don't do live, Jimmehs.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Well I do. Live is best.

Tonight I heard Chris Potter Underground, first tour since 2015. It was the second concert of the tour and they'll be touring for a few months through Europe and the USA. Check his website. I'd advice you to go there. It's the best kind of progressive jazz.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

King Crimson (septet) live a couple of years ago. Same personnel as in this video. They played this tune:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

EdwardBast said:


> King Crimson (septet) live a couple of years ago. Same personnel as in this video. They played this tune:


Have I already mentioned six times I'm going to see King Crimson later in the year?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

Casebearer said:


> Well I do. Live is best.
> 
> Tonight I heard Chris Potter Underground, first tour since 2015. It was the second concert of the tour and they'll be touring for a few months through Europe and the USA. Check his website. I'd advice you to go there. It's the best kind of progressive jazz.


Nothing in my part of the world currently. 

I see he's with Dave Holland, a blast from my (jazz) past...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes he has been for a long time. Last year I saw their latest band Aziza in concert. They all come to my part of the world


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Saw these in Manchester last week


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw Rascal Flatts with Dan + Shay last night. Both bands are incredible, and I highly recommend you see them if you get a chance. Here are some clips from other dates on this tour:


----------



## Kollwitz (Jun 10, 2018)

LCD Soundsystem a while ago. It was a brilliant evening.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Pál István Szalonna és bandája in a free concert next to St Ann's Chapel (Abasár). I had to walk about 2 kilometers with the ascent of 150 meters from the bus stop to get there. (they played after László Fassang and Balázs Szokolay.) last time I saw them they played about 40 minutes before Kodály's Székelyfonó in the Opera House. this time there was no dulcimer, which disappointed me a bit. in August they will perform with Hugarian RSO in Vigadó, and I already have a ticket.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Dream Theater at FEZEN (2019)


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

The Dead South in feb, just before the "lockdowns"


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

There are a ton of concerts that have been announced for the second half of 2021 and beyond as artists are eager to get back to touring. Has anyone gotten some great tickets or seen any shows recently?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Steve Hackett in Sept 2019


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Last night, we went to see The Musical Box. They're a Genesis tribute band. They performed the entire album The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway, cover to cover, note for note. It was a lot of fun, and they sounded great. And they had all the costume changes, lighting, and image projections. Two encores were played: The Musical Box and Watcher in the Skies. I recommend it, though be warned, it's not actually Genesis. It was an entertaining evening. 

The composition of the audience was interesting. Now keep in mind that this is merely an observation, there is no commentary. I live in a very multicultural city and the audience did not reflect this at all, as the audience was almost exclusively old white men, with lots of long grey hair (like me).


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Hot Chip doing a DJ set at Neumos nightclub in Seattle. I need to get out again, pandemic put a big dent into that.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Haven't been to a concert since the pandemic began. But I just bought tickets for two shows this summer. The Zappa Band, and the Adrian Belew Power Trio. Both at an intimate 400 seat venue.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

The last big one I went to (besides local band/artists) was in August of 2018. Jeff Lynne's ELO at Madison Square Garden. It was in the top 5 of greatest concerts I've ever been to. The sound was excellent, the arrangements of strings was just fantastic. It was everything I thought an ELO concert should be. The ONLY bad thing was the time. It was so short. I'm not sure he even went longer than 1-1/2 hours.

My friend who was with me said he saw them there at MSG 40 years prior which was the last time Jeff Lynne performed therewith ELO. When I asked how that concert was, he said, "Terrible." He said the concert we just saw, was what that, 40 years ago, should have been.

After being in the music business for 15 years, traveling all over and being to umpteen concerts, it has to be someone or some group I had never seen before that I really want to see. Such as Mark Knopfler. The last time he showed up in NYC area, tickets were about $240 for nose bleed seats. I refuse to give my money to gougers. My only regret was never seeing Prince (of whom I am a HUGE fan). My brother had tickets sometime around 2012 or so. I was very busy, but I could have moved things around to go, but I thought, "I'll wait until he comes around again." We all know how that went.

V


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

yesterday's Benkó Dixieland Band concert in Városmajori Szabadtéri Színpad


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Umbria Jazz Festival......Perugia.

Charles Lloyd Quartet feat Bill Frisell.

King Pleasure and the Biscuit Boys (a number of times)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Saw the Adrian Belew Power Trio this past Sunday night. This show was a blast! Adrian is a great guitarist and singer and his shows are high energy and lots of fun.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Yesterday, we went to the annual Pacific National Exhibition. Basically, a state fair. We don't call it a state fair because we don't live in the states. It's a two-week fair every year at the end of the summer. We saw the Chinese Acrobats, plenty of farm animals, the marketplace, fireworks, and teenagers dancing and singing to hits from the '60s and '70s. Two guys played pianos and sang, every song was a request - that's their schtick. And they played my request! Don't Stop Believin' by Journey. We had plenty of food. The fair also has plenty of rides, but we didn't go on any, I'm not good at motion. 

And we went to the evening outdoor concert. 

Chicago. 










Expensive seats at the front, at least $70 per seat. Behind us we the moderate seats, about $40-50. We had the cheap tickets, $27, general admission. We stood in the middle. Standing for 90 minutes is tough. But it was a good show, they sound great. They played all of their hits, and a new single from their latest album. 

People sang along to their 80s ballads: Hard to Say I'm Sorry, You're the Inspiration. And they played plenty of earlier hits: Make Me Smile, Colour My World, I'm a Man, Beginnings (the photo is from the ending of that tune), Saturday in the Park, Just You 'n' Me, Wishing You Were Here, Feeling Stronger Everyday, and Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? Their encore was 25 or 6 to 4. 

I thorough;y enjoyed the show, and the entire day was great at the fair.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bass Extremes, featuring Victor Wooten, Steve Bailey, and Derico Watson.

I went to this show to see Victor but I was blown away by Steve Bailey who is one of the only musicians playing 6 string fretless bass. The compositions they played from their recent CDs were very interesting. And the show featured plenty of humor. Their latest CD released last week is titled, S'Low Down.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Joe Satriani @ Talking Stick Resort in Scottsdale, Arizona

The music played was very good, and you get a lot of it (2 hours 10 minutes is my estimate for the two sets and an encore combined). Almost half of the songs played were from the last couple of albums, so the balance skews newer. I do have a few things I thought could be a bit better.

1. The crowd stayed seated for pretty much the whole thing except the encore. I'm not sure how to change this. The bass player tried to encourage people to get up at a couple points, but that invitation was pretty much ignored. This point is kind of mixed, because while everyone sitting meant everyone could see and be comfortable, it also results in a lower energy show.
2. Not too many titles were mentioned by Joe during the set (6/26). When you have no lyrics in your music, saying the song titles helps people without an encyclopedic knowledge of the discography to remember later what was played and to give some kind of mental image to focus on during the performance.
3. There could have been more interaction in general. I understand wanting to squeeze in more music, but everyone in the band pretty much stayed in their spot on the stage most of the time.

I enjoyed myself overall, and I am happy that he played my favorite song from the new album.

Here are some venue-specific notes. The promoter said that the Showroom space is being repurposed, so that will only have the one concert remaining. The Grand Ballroom, which was where Satriani played, was your typical hotel ballroom space. The stage was in the top middle of a wide rectangle, and seats were arranged in a semicircle facing the stage going out to the far back corners. If you want a head-on view of the stage, sections 103 and 104 are the ones you want. I was in section 102, and my distance and angle to see were just fine. There was no video screen in the room, but the stage's height and lighting made seeing everything pretty easy anyway. Sound for this show was on the loud side but pretty clear.

The casino was non-smoking inside, and they have smoking allowed at certain points outside. They had a couple good cover bands playing in the lounge, and they could be easily heard down in the Blue Coyote Cantina. I ate at Ocean Trail for dinner, which is a Cajun seafood venue inside the casino. I can recommend the pan roast and the bread. The alcoholic drinks there are pretty expensive, but the soda with free refills was $2.50, which is not bad for a resort. Black Fig Bistro is good for a quick bite or snack.

I've rambled on enough, I think. I am happy to answer any questions people have about the show or venue.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Victor Wooten's Bass Extremes


----------

